# Conexion de true by-pass



## sebasquier (Jun 13, 2011)

Hola! esta es mi primer pregunta, espero que me ayuden y que me tengan paciencia, solo tengo 15 años y soy relativamente nuevo, pero esto de la electronica me encanta. La verdad mi pregunta era la siguiente: Yo hice una mxr distorsion, que la saque de la pagina de tonepad, por si quieren buscarla esta con el nombre de distorsion por masdistorsion, y no logro entender primero como hacer el true by pass y segundo como conectarlo a la plaqueta y sus jacks. Intente ya, y sola, sin true by pass, anduvo normalmente, sonaba muy bien, pero cuando hice el circuito,  anduvo mal. PAra el true by pass compre el transistor 2n7000 y consegui en lugar del dpdt una llave N.A de 6 patas, que segun mi parecer puede funcionar. Ademas me gustaria agregarle alimentacion externa. En fin, lo importante seria un esquema de todas las conexiones, es decir: true by-pass, jacks, plaqueta, y entrada de alimentacion externa, les agradeceria un monton, pues quiero seguir aprendiendo y haciendo mas proyectos. Un millon de Gracias!


----------



## joseeduardosn (Jul 23, 2011)

Esuqemas de ese tipo están en www.generalguitargadgets.com , allí está todo eso explicado, el problemas sería encontrar el swith 3pdt de 9 patas, que en mi país (Perú) ni siquiera hay el de 6...


----------



## sebasquier (Jul 26, 2011)

Gracias Jose!
TE agradezco!


----------



## joseeduardosn (Jul 27, 2011)

Solo que allí creo que los circuitos están conectados a un 3pdt...


----------



## joseeduardosn (Jul 27, 2011)

Creo que lo más conveniente sería hacer el True By Pass y después el cirucito para el LED indicador...
Algo así:


----------



## sebasquier (Jul 28, 2011)

Gracias nuevamente!!


----------



## luis vera (Jul 28, 2011)

Sebasquier, prueba con el millenium, te adjunto archivo recopilatorio.... funciona sin problemas.

Luis Vera.


----------



## sebasquier (Jul 31, 2011)

Graacias Luis Vera!


----------



## Leandrito (Ago 18, 2011)

joseeduardosn Exelente esa imagen la mejor Explicación de millenium que vi . Muchas gracias aunque nuncá probe ese transis , utilizaba npn 2n7000 . Pero tenia que agregarle un diodo .

Alguien probo los 2n3904 ?


----------



## joseeduardosn (Ago 18, 2011)

Gracias. Yó los probé y no hay problemas mayores. Aparte quería usar ese ya que ese es el más barato de mi zona (Perú). Slen algo de 20 por $1.10.
Saludos...


----------



## Leandrito (Ago 19, 2011)

joseeduardosn dijo:


> Gracias. Yó los probé y no hay problemas mayores. Aparte quería usar ese ya que ese es el más barato de mi zona (Perú). Slen algo de 20 por $1.10.
> Saludos...



Buenisimo , muchas gracias por el dato jose .hoy mismo lo pruebo..


----------

